# 12 weeks 6 days - Gender predictions anyone? UPDATE: ANATOMY SCAN NEXT WEEK!



## Fancy_Pants

Just had my first ultrasound! Didn't get any clear "nub" shots but the shots I did get are fairly clear. Any guesses on the gender? Heart rate is 156 bpm. Not sure on the angle that the shots were taken at so I'm not 100% on how to interpret the side that the placenta is on (for the Ramzi theory). I do know it's an anterior placenta though. Thoughts? Thanks in advance!
 



Attached Files:







side full body 2.png
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 46









side face.png
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 34









Side full body.png
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 44


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girl


----------



## Fancy_Pants

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Girl

Thanks for the guess, PrettyInInk. :)


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Does anyone think this may be a nub or is it too high? Those are the legs outstretched below it.
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## george83

Don't know about nub etc but I have 3 boys and none of my scans looked like your lo, so I think girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

The bit you circled is too high, it may be cord:)


----------



## Fancy_Pants

6lilpigs said:


> The bit you circled is too high, it may be cord:)

Thank you! That's sort of what I was thinking after reading a bit more. I took a closer look at the pic and think I can spot the actual nub. I will post them in a sec. Love to hear your opinion on whether or not it is "the nub". I'm also going to post a pic with my first stab at drawing the lines to determine angle. Please let me know what you think! Thanks again.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Attached are pics of what I now believe to be the actual nub and my attempt at drawing the lines. LO was pretty curled up for the whole ultrasound and even though their legs are outstretched in this shot, the spine is still fairly rounded so I'm not sure if I did the spine line correctly. Would love to hear opinions as to whether or not 1) that is actually the nub; 2) the lines are drawn correctly and; 3) the angle aka predicted gender. Thanks in advance. Much appreciated.
 



Attached Files:







nub angle.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 26









nub circled.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Anyone have any thoughts on whether or not that's the nub and the angles?


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Anatomy scan is in 1 week. Any last minute guesses? I realize that the first pics I posted are a bit small to really make out much detail. The edited ones I posted on March 3rd in this thread are larger. Heartbeat ranges from 135-150 bpm these days.


----------



## pinkpassion

So hard to see anything on the scan it's so grainy when enlarged!!

That said I'll guess girl but it's just a guess :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

I think girl. Just because scan looks totally different to both of my boys. I can't make out a clear nub.


----------



## StillPraying

Not quite sure on the nub, but I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Thanks for all the guesses! Just got the verdict today. It's a BOY!!! A big, healthy, active boy. I had a hunch but wasn't sure.


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations!!! :blue:


----------



## Dream143r

Congrats, while looking at the pics I guessed boy. Wasnt sure about the nub or not but his face looked manly. heehee


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Fancy_Pants

Thank you! And I agree, the really clear profile shot looks EXACTLY like his Dad. My ultrasound photos (both 12 and 20 week ones) definitely weren't the best and made guessing difficult. The techs here won't give you a potty shot or even a useful side view photo and are very sneaky when doing the "show and tell" during the ultrasound. I definitely drove myself crazy trying to get a hint of the LOs gender over the last few months. Super glad to have found out and extra happy that the Drs are so confident in their prediction. I was dreading any sort of answer with only a 60-70% certainty attached to it.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy lean. My sons nub imaged a lot higher then I would have expected so I don't think that's too high at all. To me it looks like stacking in the last image :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Sorry, have just seen your update! Congratulations :)


----------

